# Perhaps a stupid EO question in regard to soap making



## NancyRogers (Mar 2, 2011)

I made a blend recently with Dalmatian Sage (which I understand can be dangerous)  I used this sage, lemon, lime, litsea, rosemary and anise EOs as a blend for my fragrance.   I made a 32 oz (oils) batch and added 1.5 oz of this blend (of which 25% was the sage).  This amounts to about 1% dalmatian sage to the weight of oils.  Did I use too much?  Does it matter in a wash off product.   I wouldn't use this blend for anything but soap, but I hope I can use it for soap as it's divine smelling.


----------



## lsg (Mar 2, 2011)

The only thing I could find was a warning against using it if you are pregnant or have high blood pressure or are an epileptic.  Avoid the use of it in too strong a solution.  One percent in a wash off product should not harm a healthy person.


----------



## NancyRogers (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks so much!  I don't use a lot of EOs and I was starting to second guess myself on this one.


----------

